# how many can I fit into a 55 gallon



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

how many neon tetra's do you think would fit into a 55 gallon tank? its got to be something like 100.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

200


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what surface area?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

to non-piranha discussion


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

toffee pimp says 250


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

That would be badass, Probly 200-250.....but thats some cash man


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

that would be like $250 . crazy, but it would look neat with plants and all


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Ya, it would deffiantely look cool, maybe throw in some Glow Lights and cardinals


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'g get 4 or 5 different tetra species, and 40-50 of each species - now that would be colorful








Neons for blue, glowlights for orange, emperors for black'n'white, etc....

*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i say put in 200 and one 8"rhom


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

my best tetras are:
*neone
*cardinals
*emporers
*rummynosed
*glowlight
*black phantom
*congo (but not with all the others on this list)

but to work out how many you are allowed you need to know the surface area


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

also to get loads of cheap neons - ask the shop for their suppliers name

this may not work at the first shop, but if you find one that only sell goldfish, they will not see it as a loss of business!!!
and may let you buy straight from their supplier.

I once looked at the sheet and neons cost pennies (about 25p each)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

btw: is that all you plan to keep in that 55, Nitro?
I'd suggest to also add some bottom dwellers, like cories, and fish that inhabit the upper water layers, like hatchetfish...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

it was mostly a joke, lots of people ask, how many red belly in a certain size tank.I was just playing on that.

maybe I will get crazy with the tetra's someday, but for now I have a salt water tank and piranha's to put my money into.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

something along the lines of an inch of fish per gallon.... and neons get 4cm which is over an inch and under two...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not per gallon snow - per square ince of surface area.

also you do not count the fishes tails, and you can have a bit more if you have bubbles or surface movement, and some fish do not comply with the rules like bettas.


----------

